# Recycling Photovoltaic Cells



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Has anyone have any comments or experience concerning the End Of Life disposal and/or recycling of photovoltaic cells. ???


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

No experience. 
One set of old Arco's are still working just fine. The output is down a bit.....

But they have been out in the sun / weather for 32 years.........

So thinking about disposal of them is not even an issue.......


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

WOW !!! Good deal on that Jim-mi.... 32 years and keep on ticking.....Are they the solid block mono crystal type ...????

Virgil....


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Solid block yes . . . . . Not the old round cells
Poly crystal.
But yes they are a bit browned, . . But then they were slightly browned when I bought them.
They were from the long de-funk Carrizo (sp) instalation where they used reflector / mirrors to increase the out put. I bought what they called "tri-lambs" . . . which were the least browned of the whole batch......(a few thousand panels)

Along while ago some one asked "How long will these panels last" . . .and the answer from some one with knowledge of the subject said 50 years.

The Siemen SM55's, which are right next to the Arco's, are just as blue (poly crystal) as the day I put those up (pole mount) . . . . bought and mounted in 1995.

So bottom line: Good quality panels will last an indeterminate amount of time .....
IF they are not damaged physically . . ie. rocks, bullets, tools etc. etc.

what to do when damaged beyond repair . . ??? . . .. . .haven't thought about it.....


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

The average panel today ( 250w ) has about 20 grams of silver per panel, or about 2/3 of a troy ounce. When silver goes over a 100 bucks in a few years, I can imagine somebody will figure out a way to get it back.


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

Perusing the websites a couple of cell manufactures indicate a take back recycling policy for their solar cells, though, I didn't read through the specifics... Other than a small wet cell battery maintainer we operate only a thermal drain back system for DHW... However, we are considering moving some into Photovoltaic at a later time... So, just checking for possible problems down the road.... It appears that the manufacturing process for solar cells needs to be tightly controlled do to the chemicals and silica dust etc, used to make the cells. However, it seems that very little of that hazard is carried over to the finished encapsulated product and the end user application... 

Virgil....


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Sell em on E Bay as vintage or slightly used. 

Yes, I'm being sarcastic, but to be honest it seems like most of the stuff on Ebay is kinda like that anymore.....


----------



## Virgil (Sep 29, 2009)

A mechanic fellow I knew a few years ago was buying either through state auction or out right solar cells that were taken out of service by the state DOT department... The ones used for road side portable construction and warning signs... He indicated at times also getting the deep cycle batteries which were hardly used for next to nothing.... He told me that the DOT department usually took the cells out of service after about twelve or so years... At the price he was getting them at the time he said he could afford to buy a bunch of them to string along extras to compensate for the deterioration output lost.. If nobody else showed up for the occasion auction he walked away with a bunch of cells at a very good price... Though, he never said how much he paid for them.. I believe he lived close to the large regional DOT storage barn.... 

Virgil...


----------

